# Canadian Thanks Giving



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

Just wanted to greet all the Canucks out here in the UAE...happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry missed this, but belated Happy Thanksgiving  !!!! I love this time of the year with all the holidays coming.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^I totally agree...


----------

